# Did you know that in the 2020s



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

It will be the first full decade were 00s and early 10s 10-11 are to graduate in high school with the birth of Number 2 now. Wow majority of 00s and early 10s become of age in the 3rd decade of the Century/Millennium 


Isn’t this fascinating and weird at the same time?


----------



## genzerhere (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah, kind of blows my mind how in the 2020s the 2000s will be 20 years old...


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, that's true for all 2000s borns except early 2000-mid 2001 borns.


----------



## Wobotnik04 (Mar 31, 2018)

2010 borns will start middle school in 2021.


----------

